# Should I upgrade to TivoHD?



## ouman28 (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a Series 2 connected to my home network with Galleon. I realize the picture quality will be better on my HD TV with a Series 3.

Question 1: Will have I same network capabilities as my Series 2? (downloading show to PC, etc)

Question 2: Upgrading the Series 3 hard drive to be bigger drive, is it as easy as changing it in the Series 2?

Tivo is offering a free lifetime upgrade for existing users, is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Eventually (beginning November sometime), within limits (only non copy protected digital will be permitted to leave the TiVo, only TiVo originated HD will be allowed back in (to begin with).

2: AFAIK, upgrading the drive is almost as easy, just that it is SATA and has a couple different rules than IDE (PATA).

If your source is cable and/or OTA, then the upgrade is worth it.


----------

